# Mood swings on clomid!



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello all!

Is it normal for women to have quite bad mood swings when taking clomid?

I love my dw but on clomid its like Jeckyll and Hyde and the moods are terrible!!!   
*
Is this normal?*

Thank you and good luck to you all.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi there!

Yup, clomid can cause mood swings, night sweats and a whole host of other side-effects.  The tablets should come with a little leaflet explaining the side-effects so you may want to have a little read and prepare yourself!  

Basically, it's full on hormones from here on in and worse if the clomid works.  So I'd just get used to it if I were you!    

Best of luck with the treatment.

J x


----------



## garethc970 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jinglebell said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yup, clomid can cause mood swings, night sweats and a whole host of other side-effects. The tablets should come with a little leaflet explaining the side-effects so you may want to have a little read and prepare yourself!
> 
> ...


Think Im going back to me nana's then! lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yep, one of the common side effects of clomid is mood swings. One minute I would be   the next 







the next 







...basically completely  

At times DP thought my head would swivel round 180 degrees (aka "the exorcist") whilst I spewed forth obsenities at him















....poor man ! 

There's a "pinned" post towards the top of this clomid that gives more information on clomid side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Take care (better hide those frying pans







 )

Natasha


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I had no mood swings first month but this month I was almost psychotic, lol   

I couldn't stop myself but if it's any consolation it only last a week or so then I calmed back down again   

Good luck x


----------

